# i want to study in Benalmadena college .



## LushBabeLou (Sep 11, 2008)

My mum is not moving with me so i would need to live on campus like it suggests , i have family there and am seriously considering it , apart from my grades is there anything else i need to consider , like a visa or anything ?


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

LushBabeLou said:


> My mum is not moving with me so i would need to live on campus like it suggests , i have family there and am seriously considering it , apart from my grades is there anything else i need to consider , like a visa or anything ?



Hi LushBabeLou,
If you are from the UK and hold a British passport then you will not need a visa as far as I know for studying in Spain I know the workers have a right of free movement or something along those lines. I am moving in November down to Benidorm to teach English. I'm sure the other expats will have a bit more info for you but my knowledge stops with the visa lol.
Emma


----------

